# Our new addition: Roger!



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just wanted to share about our new puppy, Roger  We are very excited! I am probably more so than the kids even! We had a three hour drive to get him and he was wonderful in the car. He is, as we expected, a little hyper around the kids, but so far so good. He is the most mellow of the litter though! 
I'm nervous for our first night. New place, no mom or siblings... he has cried a bit here and there so I am expecting a rough night. We will see!
Thank you all for this site with a fabulous search feature. I will be checking in a lot! Hopefully the following picture works. I will have to include some better quality photos later...he sure is handsome!


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

HI Roger... got brought mine home yesterday


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Roger sure is a handsome little guy!! Congratulations! Hope his first night in his new home went well for everyone.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations on Roger! He is very handsome. Before you know it you'll be wondering where that tiny little puppy went, enjoy! It's brilliant for them to be brought up around kids


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

How sweet. Love the name Roger!


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

What a few days! This little guy is worse than a new baby!  Roger is adapting well, tolerating the mothering of four and five year old girls but also providing them with plenty of playful (hard) nips. Our 18 month old son is experiencing some bullying by Roger but he keeps going back for more so I hope they can be buddies sometime soon. Here are a few pictures of Roger and his overabundance of little girl attention. Poor guy...


----------



## BillnJanice (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition! 
We pick up our second Vizsla on Saturday...


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Too cute! I can't wait to get our new puppy. Seeing everyone's pictures helps the time go by.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VM - Roger have enough toys ? LOL


----------

